# PB Channel Cat



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fished an area lake with a buddy last night & got into some nice channel cats including my personal best 12 lber. It went 31" and was caught on fresh cut shad. I also landed a 9 lber but my buddy still outfished me. He got 6 Channels totalling 65 lbs. (2,11,12,13,13 & 14). Was a cool night but the fishing was definitely a warmer-upper.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice fish congrats! Sounds like a realy good night.....Abu65


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice catch!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Outfished or not sounds like a great night.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats on the nice fish


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your new personal best !!!


----------

